

Beautiful Mac, Linux and Windows client for Facebook Messenger - aluxian
http://messengerfordesktop.com/

======
dewey
This isn't working for me, after logging in it looks like this:

[http://i.imgur.com/7NRCTsp.png](http://i.imgur.com/7NRCTsp.png)

------
__chrismc
While I appreciate the work you've put into this, why should I use this over
messenger.com?

edit to add: by which I mean "what's your main selling point?"

~~~
morganvachon
That's what I'm trying to figure out too. For that matter, why couldn't I just
take the messenger.com site and wrap it in a Chrome app myself (which is what
this looks like anyway)? That way at least, I can be reasonably sure I'm not
leaking my FB credentials to a third party. I know the average user won't know
how to do that, but then the average user would just launch messenger.com in
their browser anyway.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, who is this for?

------
fxdgear
FWIW I much rather use Messages app to connect to everything.

then all my messages are in 1 native app. iMessage, Gtalk, FB, Text messages,
etc…

------
ulfw
You call your own creation 'beautiful'? Isn't beauty in the eye of the
beholder?

------
definiv
Tough crowd in here. I for one think this looks great and will definitely be
checking it out.

------
anorborg
The app isn't signed for OSX. You have to adjust security settings to install.
:/

------
xena
Can you make an RPM for Fedora?

------
flipmonk
Well done!

